# wanting to start themeing.



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knew a good guide to learning how to compile themes for cm7. I wanna try it


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

here u go a quote from another people that MasterTM made



MasterTM said:


> If your trying to do one for the Theme Engine then just decompile TemplateBread (http://bit.ly/hdEWsf) like any other APK and modify it.
> Here is an extremely good guide: http://goo.gl/6kWX9 (Yeah, I know most of us dont like the site but the guide is good)
> 
> Oh, and I just had to go through this which took a while because I had no support.. So if you need any help hit me up on gtalk @ OfficialMasterTM


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks alot quality stuff


----------

